# Not sure what the neighbors would think...



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

If I was using one of these to cruise the neighborhood...

http://walkbyfaith777.com/walking_sticks


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sure you wouldn't get very far! But thanks for sharing, it's an interesting site!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Had to look up some of the terms. When I saw shepherds walking stick, I supposed it was to fend off wolves or the like. But other articles said the head was just for clearing small brush. Hmm,not many of either in my neighborhood. Have to think the design is kind of retro in the extreme.


----------



## capnwilliam (Dec 9, 2013)

Muggers would think about finding as easier mark!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

capnwilliam said:


> Muggers would think about finding as easier mark!


Yes, but the police would probably mark you first!


----------



## capnwilliam (Dec 9, 2013)

Personally, where weaponry is something that could be construed as weaponry is concerned, I'm of the Mac the Knife school of thought. Remember the old song?


----------

